
Ask HN: Why Doesn't Google Block Backlink Services? - gitgud
If you search &quot;backlink services&quot; in Google, there&#x27;s many results of companies which simply create links to your website for SEO ranking purposes.<p>Why would Google recognise the backlinks that these services provide? They seem like an abuse of the ranking algorithm...
======
verdverm
Ranking is a cat and mouse game, they have likely devalued sites and services
like this, as much as possible.

